# Paphiopedilum leucochilum album in spike!



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 5, 2022)

Just excited to share this! Double happiness too lol. From Popow 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 5, 2022)

Nicely done healthy plant !


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2022)

Id remove the small bud.....................


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Id remove the small bud.....................


Yes to get a larger first flower but I want to see both lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2022)

Tempting the jinx!! Good luck.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fatties!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2022)

and optimise the presentation


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> and optimise the presentation


True but judges would penalize the plant during judging citing 'manipulation'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 12, 2022)

Just opening today. Egg shell creamy white. Might get more pure white as it matures (if I remember correctly). 








About 11.5 cm NS atm.


----------



## shariea (Jan 12, 2022)

Lovely


----------



## DirGo (Jan 12, 2022)

Wonderful !!! again a magical albino species in flower, so you got me for full 100%  
Nice pictures as well. I would not mind if it remains that creamy white


----------



## gego (Jan 12, 2022)

Very well done. Congrats!!!!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Jan 12, 2022)

WOW! That is one beautiful orchid. Well done.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice my friend. Is this a first time bloomer?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 12, 2022)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Very nice my friend. Is this a first time bloomer?


This is the second time.


----------



## Just1more (Jan 13, 2022)

Love that creamy light yellow color! Such a beautiful bloom!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 13, 2022)

DirGo said:


> I would not mind if it remains that creamy white


My first thought was exactly the same!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 14, 2022)

Today it looks fuller and still creamy lol:


----------



## Mafate (Jan 15, 2022)

Really a beauty, Popow seems to be a reference. Are they attentive to shipment, I mean, if temperatures are too low, do they delay it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2022)

and a good stem


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 17, 2022)

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2022)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing. What is going on with Canadian shows?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 18, 2022)

90% of the time, I prefer the normal/color form of the species....but this one is very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 22, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Sweet. Thanks for sharing. What is going on with Canadian shows?


Most shows are cancelled here… a few in BC and Prairie Canada might attempt in late spring.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice leuco.
Maybe our Covid world will get back to a more normal way of life


----------



## Murray F (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2022)

Total wow factor.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 24, 2022)

Peek-A-Boo! 

The second bud is getting some girth and peeking from the back right side.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice. I may have to come to Canada and go directly to vendors.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 30, 2022)

The baby is finally opened. Smaller than the first bloom but just as flat.

I think I’ll name this cultivar ‘Double Happiness’ lol.


----------



## gego (Jan 31, 2022)

Again very well grown.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 31, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Peek-A-Boo!
> 
> The second bud is getting some girth and peeking from the back right side.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm creamy wavy milky dreamy.


----------

